# Why boys need several relationships?



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Why boys need several relationships? Why? When they most of the time are not able to handle even their first one? Girls here and girls there.. Wife is in home and concubines on the world and girlfriends and fbuddies ... I mean how many lifes a guy can ruin?


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Where's all this coming from?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

inb4tediousgenderwarthread


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Same reason for females...it takes time and experience to mature enough to be able to handle a serious relationship as well as truly figure out what kind of person you are compatible with.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Because some guys are ****s. And so are some women. It's just the way people are.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I would only put up with that if I were allowed to get *** on the side, too.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

I never cheated but I think it has to do with lack of balls. Usually guys are going around with other chicks because their not happy with who their with. The sight of a women crying is brutal though, I have no clue how to deal with it. So instead of having the strength to just break it off guys sit their and keep it going while seeing someone else on the side. 

We struggle dealing with women's emotions, and a lot of us just aren't capable so we avoid it.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think all men do this, and there are plenty of women who cheat too.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't cheat


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Something do with wanting to impregnant as many people as possible, like in the animal kingdom.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd be happy with one relationship. For some men, it's probably easier for them to enter into relationships, which can get them in trouble. Not all men are the same in this regard.


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Because they can.
> 
> Also, it's natural for male animals to have many mates. You can't fight nature.


Do people whose first instinct - their "nature" - tells them to punch someone as a reaction to hostility deserve to not have to be accountable for or think about that? Can't fight nature, right? Just do what you feel like!

Except "fighting nature" is what our species has been doing for ages. It's why we have anything at all.

In real "nature," the example you're using to justify this, an individual in a social species with something like social anxiety would quite possibly just die off instead of receiving counseling, medication, etc. Just saying.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Guldove said:


> Do people whose first instinct - their "nature" - tells them to punch someone as a reaction to hostility deserve to not have to be accountable for or think about that? Can't fight nature, right? Just do what you feel like!
> 
> Except "fighting nature" is what our species has been doing for ages. It's why we have anything at all.
> 
> In real "nature," the example you're using to justify this, an individual in a social species with something like social anxiety would quite possibly just die off instead of receiving counseling, medication, etc. Just saying.


that's a totally BS excuse anyway that is used over and over to justify men's ****ty behavior.

in nature, the female is also driven to have offspring with as many strong, capable males as possible to ensure the greatest possibility of success for her progeny. how often do you hear women use that to try and justify cheating?


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Punching someone is illegal; having multiple partners isn't.
> 
> If you don't want to get cheated on, go after someone you think is trustworthy. If he isn't, dump him. No harm done.
> 
> ...


Laws aren't nature, though, they're meant to control and direct nature and natural behavior (among other things). Why care even if the things they restrict hurt people? We can't fight it. 

So go on. Next time you get mad and the law isn't around, just punch someone. Maybe fling a little poo for good measure.


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Yeah but the law comes into play when there is an unfair clash of interest. I don't consider having multiple partners to be unfair.


Good for you. I hope you don't ever get into a monogamous relationship with a woman you don't want to be sleeping with your friends behind your back or where you want to be sure the children are yours.

What if someone said doing something illegal to you wasn't something they considered unfair? How do you justify laws being there in the first place if you consider things like psychological, emotional, or financial damage (all things that can result from affairs and cheating, especially in established couples and families) to not be grounds for something being unfair and undesirable in society because you personally are apparently unaffected by it? I'm assuming you'd be happy for legal protection when it comes to things you _do_ think are unfair, even if others complain that they are perfectly fair.

Laws are primarily there to protect; some things are just difficult or impossible at this point to have agreed-upon legal protection against because it imposes on individual freedom and choice or may be too difficult to measure and regulate. The fundamental problem and reason for many laws being there in the first place - people harming each other or degrading each other's lives - still exists.

Think a little bit further beyond what Johnny Law tells you is right and wrong and what bothers you on a personal level someday. It'll do you good.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice generalization :roll


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

You simply know of the wrong guys.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

BKrakow said:


> that's a totally BS excuse anyway that is used over and over to justify men's ****ty behavior.
> 
> in nature, the female is also driven to have offspring with as many strong, capable males as possible to ensure the greatest possibility of success for her progeny. how often do you hear women use that to try and justify cheating?


And it is also in women's interest to have children with men (usually not their husband) who have the best genes. They've done studies to show that when women cheat it is often done when they are ovulating. Once they are done ovulating they have sex with their partner. Cuckolding is natural.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Nice generalization :roll


This. You make some interesting topics snowflakes, but i dislike the over generalizations you make. Try and word it differently so it doesnt look so narrowminded and zoned in on a specific group. Most of your threads can go either way. Men, women, and some of both. Other than that, threads are thought provoking, just no need to gejeralize so much.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

http://www.catalogs.com/info/relationships/percentage-of-married-couples-who-cheat-on-each-ot.html
this article says that 50% of women in marriage will cheat and 60% of men in a marriage will cheat... so maybe u should stop generalizing that its only one gender that cheats...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> This. You make some interesting topics snowflakes, but i dislike the over generalizations you make. Try and word it differently so it doesnt look so narrowminded and zoned in on a specific group. Most of your threads can go either way. Men, women, and some of both. Other than that, threads are thought provoking, just no need to gejeralize so much.


I promised myself to write "some" men but forgot to add it after all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Men generally are attracted to several women at once, but that doesn't mean they want to date all of them.

I would be satisfied with one good relationship. I don't need a bunch of relationships. The problem is that, for guys like me, having no relationship history is troubling to women, so they won't be the first one.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Everyone of my boyfriends still behaved like they were single, making comments where i can hear them etc checking people out. I think it's something to do with them being young and immature though.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

The type of person you're talking about is someone who is extremely insecure and immature and just cruel? Some people like to have a partner and others on the side as an ego boost, because they are insecure inside. They want to feel desirable at any cost. In this regard, they're extremely needy. They're really selfish because obviously they don't care about the consequences/implications of this towards others, just themselves. But truth be told, because they are relying on external validation they will always be insecure and no one person, no matter how awesome, will be enough to fill that void. Chances are, they also lack the insight to realize this, or if they ever did, they'd have to face the guilt and shame for being a horrible person for hurting others and well, not many people would like to admit they aren't good people, you know? 

Everyone makes mistakes, making a mistake doesn't mean you're a bad person. But if you're 'mistake' is purposely harming others for a selfish gain then to me that's not a mistake and does mean you're not a good person in my opinion anyways.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

That's why I would want an open relationship. She would be allowed to sleep with whoever she wants, and same for me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think part of it is that more women seem to be more attracted to guys with personality traits and characteristics that are more likely to cheat. If the guy cheated on someone to be with you, then it really isn't much of a surprise that he ends up cheating on you. There are really two basic types of guys in the world: those who really strive for that deeper level of emotional intimacy with another person to help give life more meaning, and those who like to play the social game where life is more a competition where they're pursuing the next better alternative in everything.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> I don't think all men do this, and there are plenty of women who cheat too.


:tiptoe

I think sometimes men's cheating and multiple relationships is used by some to say that women need to live out their sexuality more, need to take multiple lovers and really live out those sides.
But I think it's blown out of proportion quite a bit. Far most men aren't cheating, don't have more than one relationship and aren't interested in having more than one special person to be with.
I don't know any who have done those things at all, actually.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

pineapplebun said:


> The type of person you're talking about is someone who is extremely insecure and immature and just cruel? Some people like to have a partner and others on the side as an ego boost, because they are insecure inside. They want to feel desirable at any cost. In this regard, they're extremely needy. They're really selfish because obviously they don't care about the consequences/implications of this towards others, just themselves. But truth be told, because they are relying on external validation they will always be insecure and no one person, no matter how awesome, will be enough to fill that void. Chances are, they also lack the insight to realize this, or if they ever did, they'd have to face the guilt and shame for being a horrible person for hurting others and well, not many people would like to admit they aren't good people, you know?
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes, making a mistake doesn't mean you're a bad person. But if you're 'mistake' is purposely harming others for a selfish gain then to me that's not a mistake and does mean you're not a good person in my opinion anyways.


:ditto


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I've never met anyone in real life who cheated or actually condones cheating. You need to stop associating with those people. Stop going for men who treat women like a piece of meat and actually look/talk about other women sexually aside from you. Am I wrong here? I'd like to think most normal guys don't cheat or is my faith in humanity too high lately? :stu


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> :tiptoe
> 
> I think sometimes men's cheating and multiple relationships is used by some to say that women need to live out their sexuality more, need to take multiple lovers and really live out those sides.
> But I think it's blown out of proportion quite a bit. Far most men aren't cheating, don't have more than one relationship and aren't interested in having more than one special person to be with.
> I don't know any who have done those things at all, actually.


I've seen people cheating a few times, and I knew a girl who had four boyfriends at one point (at the same time, and she made me lie for her! ). I think I have seen it equally in guys and girls.

I don't think all men do this stuff  I think the media makes it sound like more guys are sleeping around than they actually are.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Generalization much?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

To spread their seed as far and wide as possible. It is the call of nature. See Dawkins Selfish Gene.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

scarpia said:


> To spread their seed as far and wide as possible. It is the call of nature. See Dawkins Selfish Gene.


I've found this theory hard to believe. I'm having trouble picturing an arrogant, popped collar, twisted cap, Jason Mraz dancing frat boy concerning himself with "Spreading his seed".


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Because they can.
> 
> Also, it's natural for male animals to have many mates. You can't fight nature.


But 50% of married couples prove that it is possible to live happily with just the one. Its normally only the guys who focus their whole lives on mating that need several girls anyway.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Why boys need several relationships? Why? When they most of the time are not able to handle even their first one? Girls here and girls there.. Wife is in home and concubines on the world and girlfriends and fbuddies ... I mean how many lifes a guy can ruin?


Actually the women are partially to blame if you ask me. They all chase after one man and give the said man an over inflated opinion of himself thinking "Hey, I must be hot s&**, I got all these women "chasing" me!!!!". Meanwhile, you got guys on the sideline who would treat these women with respect and honor, but since there is no "chemistry" code for (other women don't want you so what do you have to offer?) she'll bypass him and try and compete with the other women. So if a woman gets "dogged out" by a dude more than likely it's at her own doing.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Actually the women are partially to blame if you ask me. They all chase after one man and give the said man an over inflated opinion of himself thinking "Hey, I must be hot s&**, I got all these women "chasing" me!!!!". Meanwhile, you got guys on the sideline who would treat these women with respect and honor, but since there is no "chemistry" code for (other women don't want you so what do you have to offer?) she'll bypass him and try and compete with the other women. So if a woman gets "dogged out" by a dude more than likely it's at her own doing.


Not attacking you but, WTF? Just because someone gets a lot of attention, doesn't make it okay for them to become a crappy person whose inconsiderate of other people's feelings. It really doesn't matter what happens, whether it's a terrible upbringing or being bullied, it doesn't give you the right to harm another unless it's self-defense but I digress. Some of these people, MEN and WOMEN are expert charmers and liars, so I think it's rather insensitive to say that it's someone's own doing, because they could probably deceive even people known to have good judgement. Anyways, personally, I don't believe in "fighting over" a guy. Any person whose worth your love wouldn't attempt to make you jealous over someone else. If you're just an option, help them narrow it down and leave  Anyone like that probably isn't a quality person to be with.


----------



## flowersforsarah (Nov 1, 2012)

A friend told me, "Jane is good for going to the movies with, Carrie is fun to surf with, Suzie is fun to cuddle, Sasha is really funny, Annie is awesome in bed, Lauren is really hot. . I want one girl with all of those but I can't find her."


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

You're generalising, which is okay sometimes but still. I've never cheated on anyone but I've been cheated on several times. As for men cheating, it's more of a 10/90 thing. Extraverts, both male and female are more likely to cheat. Men do apparently statistically cheat a bit more but this gives all men a bad name.

Also learn to tell the difference between being a nice person and being a good person. Lot's of guys are outgoing, funny, friendly but it's largely just banter. Not to say all outgoing friendly guys are like that. Only niceness and being good/morals should be thought of as exclusive definitions. Don't be hypnotised.

Also there are a lot of female narcissists now. If you dress like a tart the chances are you're probably going to attract someone just looking for sex.


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd be fudgin happy with one relationship lol, some guys are just d*** heads.


----------



## HanginInThere (Nov 5, 2012)

_I never cheated but I think it has to do with lack of balls. Usually guys are going around with other chicks because their not happy with who their with. The sight of a women crying is brutal though, I have no clue how to deal with it. So instead of having the strength to just break it off guys sit their and keep it going while seeing someone else on the side.

We struggle dealing with women's emotions, and a lot of us just aren't capable so we avoid it._

This is exactly why I was cheated on. My partner worked with a girl who opened up to him and then when she cried he comforted here and so on....She was successful in getting him to stay at her house overnight to comfort her a little more:boogie:sus


----------



## HanginInThere (Nov 5, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder what it must be like for women who have to share their husband (i.e. in some Muslim or Mormen families). There must be so much bickering!! How do they make it work. I would go crazy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I really don't understand how some people can complain about getting into a relationship.

Seems if you're able to get at least one person interested in you, you're doing something right.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Huhm, haha, I'm afraid that I'll never get married cuz I'm so so scared of guys ): I'm a skeptical and jealous girl, so it's much more difficult, haha


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Scorpio90 said:


> Huhm, haha, I'm afraid that I'll never get married cuz I'm so so scared of guys ): I'm a skeptical and jealous girl, so it's much more difficult, haha


I am the same way, scared of women but desperately want kids and to be married and in a steady marriage.

I don't even swing the way that most of my family thinks I do, even in the slightest. Completely straight, and completely miserable about it!


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I am the same way, scared of women but desperately want kids and to be married and in a steady marriage.
> 
> I don't even swing the way that most of my family thinks I do, even in the slightest. Completely straight, and completely miserable about it!


Me too, I used to think about have my own baby and bring him up myself, but in my country, it's a little.... My parents will not accept it for sure ): But I lost all of my faith in guys  I know that it's not true that all guys are players, but if you have been betrayed twice, you will understand my situation


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> Not attacking you but, WTF? Just because someone gets a lot of attention, doesn't make it okay for them to become a crappy person whose inconsiderate of other people's feelings. It really doesn't matter what happens, whether it's a terrible upbringing or being bullied, it doesn't give you the right to harm another unless it's self-defense but I digress. Some of these people, MEN and WOMEN are expert charmers and liars, so I think it's rather insensitive to say that it's someone's own doing, because they could probably deceive even people known to have good judgement. Anyways, personally, I don't believe in "fighting over" a guy. Any person whose worth your love wouldn't attempt to make you jealous over someone else. If you're just an option, help them narrow it down and leave  Anyone like that probably isn't a quality person to be with.


1. You can't "attack" me because you don't know me personally, only a person who knows me can truly attack where it hurts.

2. Like I said women create these "monsters" it's trite but true. I think women need to start taking responsibility for their screw ups. Every where I go women say things it's "him" not me, when in fact women 100% are in the driver's seat when they pick someone.

3. I don't care about being "sensitive", I care about the truth. The truth is, most of you like a specific kind of man, so when all of you "lust" and "fawn" over one dude, guess what most of the time he's going to be as faithful as his "options" are.

4. When a woman gets "played", why can't she admit she messed up? I'll never understand these things.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> 1. You can't "attack" me because you don't know me personally, only a person who knows me can truly attack where it hurts.
> 
> 2. Like I said women create these "monsters" it's trite but true. I think women need to start taking responsibility for their screw ups. Every where I go women say things it's "him" not me, when in fact women 100% are in the driver's seat when they pick someone.
> 
> ...


1. Well good that you didn't feel attacked because some people do, even though I'm just stating a different opinion. But people on SAS can be sensitive, so I just slip that disclaimer in.

2. That goes for both men and women. It's like men saying girls don't like "nice guys," they should take responsibility that it may very well be a character flaw about them that repels others like being overly shallow, overly negative, unrealistic expectations etc. Not liking a nice person is the most illogical thing ever. Who DOESN'T like a nice person? What gets you taken advantage of is if you're always agreeable, not nice. Or even on a superficial scale, if you're an attractive guy, you probably wouldn't spare a look at the below average to average girl, I'm not sure why men find this shocking if a very attractive girl does the same? I'm aware of this generalization as there are some people who do treasure personality over looks more. I do agree that there are women out there who don't take responsibility, but it's important to not generalize us, because I do take responsibility since I'm well aware that relationships take two.

3. Regardless of sensitivity, what I stated was also the truth. Both men and women fall into that trap. Men lust and fawn over the same women, who are top tier, same stuff happens between both genders. Except you won't hear a girl say "oh it's because I'm a nice girl, that's why he doesn't like me!" But I'll agree with you to the extent that if someone is an obvious player (girl or boy) from the beginning, then you shouldn't really be too surprised if they aren't faithful. But there are manipulative people out there, both men and women, and they're very good at it so in those cases it's not obvious what a 'monster' they really are.

4. Again generalizing. I've seen women admit to being played, I've seen men take a long time to realize they've been played as well. Everything you're claiming I've seen in men as well.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

Men don't need many females if they do they want them its not a necessity oh and not every man is interested in that some just want one woman


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

If any man or woman says that they must cheat, then its not nature, its their own lack of morals. Sex is not an accident. With the same reasoning I could easily justify killing other people or animals. Cheating is always a choice. Whether its the worst relationship in the world it does not matter. Unless the person is kept in the relationship via force, its immoral, choice driven cheating.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Based on the countless number of threads generalizing males into monsters I'm assuming you've had a bad run in with one?

I'm sorry about whatever some guy did to you, but please know that we're not all like him.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Girls like that type thats why Im alone forever.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> 1. Well good that you didn't feel attacked because some people do, even though I'm just stating a different opinion. But people on SAS can be sensitive, so I just slip that disclaimer in.
> 
> 2. That goes for both men and women. It's like men saying girls don't like "nice guys," they should take responsibility that it may very well be a character flaw about them that repels others like being overly shallow, overly negative, unrealistic expectations etc. Not liking a nice person is the most illogical thing ever. Who DOESN'T like a nice person? What gets you taken advantage of is if you're always agreeable, not nice. Or even on a superficial scale, if you're an attractive guy, you probably wouldn't spare a look at the below average to average girl, I'm not sure why men find this shocking if a very attractive girl does the same? I'm aware of this generalization as there are some people who do treasure personality over looks more. I do agree that there are women out there who don't take responsibility, but it's important to not generalize us, because I do take responsibility since I'm well aware that relationships take two.
> 
> ...


1. lol, I heard every derogatory word in the world except that I'm handsome, I love it when people try to trash me. I got a thick coat, lay it on me if you got it.
2. See that's the thing, I'm not generalizing, I am writing from experience. Now, until meet a woman who takes responsibilities for their choice they make in life, I will change my statements most women instead of "all". It's just whenever I hear "men are cheaters" or "dogs" it's always the blame game instead of saying "yOu know what, I ****ed up".
3. I disagree, It's like Chris Rock said " A man sees an attractive women he says "I want a woman just like that one day!" A woman sees a man she's into she says "I want him!!!" and it doesn't matter whose throat she has to cut to get him. Most dudes make compromises, women aren't willing to take. Like I said there is a "monopoly" thing going on for the guys at the top. I'm not complaining but I'm just pointing out the reason.

4. I'm not talking about getting "played", you can't really guard against that. I saying why can't they admit they have a messed up "picker" instead of playing the "he's a dog" or "blame game."


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> 1. lol, I heard every derogatory word in the world except that I'm handsome, I love it when people try to trash me. I got a thick coat, lay it on me if you got it.
> 2. See that's the thing, I'm not generalizing, I am writing from experience. Now, until meet a woman who takes responsibilities for their choice they make in life, I will change my statements most women instead of "all". It's just whenever I hear "men are cheaters" or "dogs" it's always the blame game instead of saying "yOu know what, I ****ed up".
> 3. I disagree, It's like Chris Rock said " A man sees an attractive women he says "I want a woman just like that one day!" A woman sees a man she's into she says "I want him!!!" and it doesn't matter whose throat she has to cut to get him. Most dudes make compromises, women aren't willing to take. Like I said there is a "monopoly" thing going on for the guys at the top. I'm not complaining but I'm just pointing out the reason.
> 
> 4. I'm not talking about getting "played", you can't really guard against that. I saying why can't they admit they have a messed up "picker" instead of playing the "he's a dog" or "blame game."


1. I don't come onto this site to start fights, that's silly. Why fight with strangers, not worth it.

2. But even if it's from your experience, shouldn't common sense tell you that not every woman is going to do that, just that all your encounters happen to be like that? It's the same notion of saying 'men are cheaters,' clearly that doesn't signify every man, just the ones they encountered. What if their partner didn't have a record of cheating before, but was too coward to end the relationship, so ended up cheating? No one makes someone cheat, regardless of how bad the relationship is. In this instance, I don't see how you can blame the person being cheated on for 'messing up,' it is totally the cheater's fault .

3. Have you not seen the threads here regarding the "girls don't like nice guys" or something along those lines. There was even a comment on a thread that the select few girls on SAS apparently have inflated egos from all the guys fawning over them. So the same thing is happening, guys do want a particular girl. And from my own personal experience and friends, women compromise as well.

4. Manipulative people play charmers in the beginning, so you think you did pick up the 'right' one. The point of being manipulative is to play mind games, make you confused as to what's going on, hence why I can understand why they get into complicated messes. It's hard to guard against people like that, so I wouldn't say it's the victims fault because many people will fall prey to it. Think about priests who molest kids, or just any other people who turned out to be someone totally different. It's not the same as going for someone who cheated on their partner to be with you - then that shouldn't be a shock if they cheat on you too since they cheated with you.

But in general, people play the blame game because it would bruise their ego to have to acknowledge that they had a hand in their own undoing. This isn't relationship specific, but with life in general. People are very good at being in denial and will justify anything. I do agree with you that people should learn to take responsibility, as it is the key to empowerment and leading to possibly picking better partners and just changing their life for the better. I'm just saying to not generalize - sometimes crap happens and people didn't deserve any of it, not because they messed up but because others are just selfish, immature or downright cruel. I'm not saying you're completely wrong, just that there are instances where I feel you are not right xD.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Girls never know that bad side of a guy. Only his friends know it. A guy does not tell ****ty things to their girlfriends but their male friends.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Girls never seem to understand the genuine kindness of guys, either, judging by most of their choices in men.


----------



## HanginInThere (Nov 5, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> Huhm, haha, I'm afraid that I'll never get married cuz I'm so so scared of guys ): I'm a skeptical and jealous girl, so it's much more difficult, haha


I can relate to the jealousy thing...it really is like a green-eyed monster and men can sense it and they run!!

I always thought it was a good thing, myself. Kind of like being possessive and only having eyes for each other..I guess not all ppl see it that way:no


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

HanginInThere said:


> Sometimes I wonder what it must be like for women who have to share their husband (i.e. in some Muslim or Mormen families). There must be so much bickering!! How do they make it work. I would go crazy


usully they don't tell the poor FIRST WIFE!

if they met, it's the END OF THE WORLD!





 _*go to time 5 ~ to the end*_! lolol produced _*1980*_

at the end, the poor Husband loss his mind! 1980 lololol (BTW *Interracial **marriages* on TV is something normal in Gulf countries)


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

HanginInThere said:


> I can relate to the jealousy thing...it really is like a green-eyed monster and men can sense it and they run!!
> 
> I always thought it was a good thing, myself. Kind of like being possessive and only having eyes for each other..I guess not all ppl see it that way:no


Yep, I know, but because you love him with all of your heart, so you have rights to protect yourself  And being jealous is not a bad thing, it shows that you love him so truly, madly and deeply. And u're afraid of losing him.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Because they can.
> 
> Also, it's natural for male animals to have many mates. You can't fight nature.


Hmm I'm sorry sir but if this was true, then females should be able to put up with it very easily and it should also be natural for them to not feel jealous or left out or cheated on, right ?
I wonder what excuse you will give your partner when catches you banging another woman lol


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

estrogen makes you seek love and want monogamy

testosterone makes you horny and want variety


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

low said:


> You're generalising, which is okay sometimes but still. I've never cheated on anyone but I've been cheated on several times. As for men cheating, it's more of a 10/90 thing. Extraverts, both male and female are more likely to cheat. Men do apparently statistically cheat a bit more but this gives all men a bad name.
> 
> Also learn to tell the difference between being a nice person and being a good person. Lot's of guys are outgoing, funny, friendly but it's largely just banter. Not to say all outgoing friendly guys are like that. Only niceness and being good/morals should be thought of as exclusive definitions. Don't be hypnotised.
> 
> Also there are a lot of female narcissists now. If you dress like a tart the chances are you're probably going to attract someone just looking for sex.


QFT. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think relationships can mean many different things. Honestly, both men and women cheat. Also, i dont find anything wrong with either guys or girls having flings and mutliple sex partners if they all agree that it is sex and nothing more. I ti sonly wrong when either said guy or girl says to one specific person they are in a committed relationship with them. Nothing wrong with the booty call with a more than one girl or guy on ur celly ready to ****y ****y!!!! I can already see the white knights riding out to give me **** and give me their morality throw down haha.


----------

